# Irregular heartbeat?



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

It could be anything. I don't want to freak you out but our last dog had a very irreagular heartbeat because of congenitel heart defects that had us putting him down at age 1. You might give your vet a call just to stay on the safe side.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I wouldn't freak out. I always felt my first golden's heartbeat when he laid by me -- he was never overweight and it never felt regular to me either. His heart was strong to the end, even though other things weren't. The vet never told me that it was unusual..... If you are worried, you could call the vet. They don't usually charge for telephone calls.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I've noticed this on ours too... sometimes it feels like its skipping a beat. Of couse, when I mentioned it to the vet, he listened and it was going normal. He didn't seem concerned at all.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I would guess that a dog's heart is much like a humans and goes through different stages of rest and activity. I'm no expert but if you're not feeling it all the time I wouldn't think it was something major.


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

I haven't noticed this in any of my dogs, but yes, you could use a stethescope to listen to it better. There shouldn't be anything else beating inside of her, so it would be her heart. You could also try putting your ear against her chest to hear her heartbeat.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

So maybe i'm paranoid then....  Considering what everyone else has said, i guess I wouldn't worry about it if I where you.


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> So maybe i'm paranoid then....  Considering what everyone else has said, i guess I wouldn't worry about it if I where you.


A congenital heart defect did come to my mind....I don't think you're paranoid...It's a good idea to let people know the possibilities, that's why kjp502 posted!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Brittany said:


> A congenital heart defect did come to my mind....I don't think you're paranoid...It's a good idea to let people know the possibilities, that's why kjp502 posted!


Wifey and I have noticed that we are super paranoid about it since we had to put down our 1 year old lab mix a few months ago. Now we watch Carson's health like hawks.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'd mention it to your vet at your next checkup. Any heartbeat irregularities would be able to be diagnosed by the vet listening to their heart. Sure puppies and dogs could have irregular heartbeats and murmurs, many of which are outgrown as they mature. Chances are, what you're feeling is nothing to be of any concern, but if it would put your mind at ease, i'd check with your vet next time you're in for a visit.


----------



## fordtruckman (Jan 7, 2007)

maby your dog is just tensing up his muscles. thats probobly very unlikly but just a thought.....you can call me stupid if you want!LOL!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Liek Carsonsdaddy I'm a little paranoid. But I would call the vet. Maybe you could run in one day and they could just take a quick listen. My vet doesn't always charge for things like that.


----------



## kjp502 (Oct 27, 2006)

I would never call a 'fordtruckman' stupid. (My husband would kill me!) Thanks everyone for your input. I'll watch it and talk to my vet next time I'm in. Hopefully, it will be nothing!


----------

